# New Cockatiels!



## Jazzy (Jun 22, 2010)

Here are the pictures of the cockatiels i can choose from and of the cage im going to get too. Tell me what you think about the cockatiels like if they look healthy and which one you like the best Im thinking about getting the silver pearl white face one but im not sure


She also said she will clean the cage before she gives it to me


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

They are all beautiful. My favourite is the third pic though because she looks just like my little Smudgie.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi, the birds don’t look to me to be in the best of conditions the brown one’s flight feathers look slightly wavy it may just be that s/he needs a good spray bath to put some moisture in the feathers.

The grey and white pearl, is either missing claws or the birds feet is covered in so much bird poo you cant see them, but it looks like the bird is missing claws to me, if missing they are unlikely to grow back, plus the tail feather looks quite dirty brown covered with poop stains, which could be a signs of poor health, and going buy the cage you have been offered they probably haven’t been kept in the best conditions, I would say that cage is way to small for a Cockatiel, more suited for a budgie, Cockatiels have quite a long wing span when wings are open and they should have enough room in a cage to flap comfortably without hitting the bars, you might be able to use the cage temporarily but I would say you would need a new one fairly soon.

I feel sorry for the birds but at the same time just be aware they could have health issues if you go ahead and if you are able prepared to spend time and money at the vets then please do give one a new home, but I would advise a vet check if you do go ahead.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree 100% with jenny, these birds dont look well at all. They dont look like they have been properly cared for and they look dirty- a HUGE indicator of a bad breeder.

The grey+white pearl looks very sick and badly looked after. Missing toes, poor feather quality.

All their beaks look strange to me as well, there either not holding them properly (1,2,3) and the 4th's beak is strangly skinny, which is another indicator that the birds are ill.

STAY AWAY FROM THIS BREEDER.
Get as far away as possible and dont look back.

I know you might feel sorry for the birds and you think there cute but quality comes above everything, it should to a breeder as well and this is a big huge red flag that they are poorly looked after.

The cage is also far too small for a cockatiel. Get a big as cage as you can afford, and if you cant get one thats the minimin size, then i reccomend saving up and going to a quality breeder. Its harsh but its better to buy a bird that is well looked after then one that has just been pumped out for money.


----------



## Jazzy (Jun 22, 2010)

I was thinking they looked a little dirty and unhealthy but i did not want to admit it because there is no other breeder i can find around me and the only other place i can buy one is a pet shop


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I know it can be difficult to find a breeder but i would rather you went to a good breeder then get a shoddy bird who would more then likley have issues later on in life and cost you an arm and a leg to keep. Becides, the more gullable people that buy these birds the more badly bread birds people like this will create.

Have you tried looking online?


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

bread/ bred/ breed w/e


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just be patient and keep checking papers and local adverts and I am sure you will find what you are looking for, you want a bird that has nice clean feathers and reasonably tidy too. The vent (bottom hole) should be clean, and the bird should be active and have bright eyes and all its toe nails.

If you do come across some nice ones in the pet shop, don’t let the fact they are in a pet shop put you off, I have bought two hand reared birds from pet shops and they have been fine, just make sure if you do, you are able to handle the bird to see how tame it is, if it runs away it hasn’t been hand reared properly and don’t pay their prices for a bird that isn’t that tame.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry... to be honest I only looked at the thumbnails and didn't enlarge the pics to get a good look. The others are completely right. Also I wasn't sure whether to say anything earlier, but the cage is definitely too small for a tiel. If the breeder is giving you that cage he/she should know better than to suggest he lives in there. Just keep looking and you will find a perfect/healthy bird. I have gotten all of my birds from pet shops except for one and have only had 1 problem with a sick bird... but I love him all the same and don't regret getting him for a second. Maybe take someone with you who knows a bit about birds to help you decide.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

I know the pain of not being able to find a breeder around you. But trust me, there's gotta be more. At least within 3 hours of you. Unless you live out in the middle of nowhere. Maybe you're willing to travel a bit though? I live in the Reno/Tahoe area of Nevada. I got my birds from Las Vegas. We met the guy who sold me them at a half way point across the state 4 hours away so I could take them. Sometimes the sellers/breeders are willing to travel too depending on how far. 

Sadly, I really think you should not buy from this breeder either. These birds are very poorly taken care of. Their feet are all messed up, the beaks look really odd, the feathers don't look clean at all. It's a very sad site to see.

If I were in your position I would report her for an attempt to save these poor birds. But I wouldn't buy any of them. That's just me though. 

If you go on BirdBreeders.com you can search for bird breeders in your state. Maybe you'll find some breeders that are closer than you think. Good luck to you. And I hope these babies end up okay in the end


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I totally agree with everyone else. But I also feel so sorry for those little birds. It's heartbreaking to see them in such terrible condition.


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

Those poor birdies  I wonder who you could call to have them rescued?


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

The ASPCA, the Humane Society, Animal Control, or even the local police/sheriff department. There's all kinds of people you could call.


----------



## Jazzy (Jun 22, 2010)

I thought they looked pretty unhealthy and she sent me a email saying "After all I did getting you the info you wanted the least you could do is respond and say you've changed your mind-it is common courtesy." and i replied "well sorry i don't want your birds i would like to save them all from you if i had the money and space and it would be common courtesy to actually take care of your birds." that cage also was the larger of the cages she offered you don't even want to see the smaller cage she offered its about half the size of the cage i showed you.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow. Now I would definitely report her. You can save them all by making a simple phone call. I'm not trying to pressure you or anything. It's your decision. I'm just pretty shocked at the conditions of those birds is all


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

She needs to be stopped from breeding any birds. The condition of those poor little things is absolutely atrocious. I would want to rescue them all from that horrible woman. She needs to be reported for letting those birds get to that condition. She just doesn't seem to care about them at all. Very, very sad.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

This is another classic breeder that does not give a single **** about the chicks except for the money they roll in from selling ill birds.
Its horrible.

I do hope you stick up for these little ones and report her. It would be a great help to get rid of another bad breeder who it targeting first time bird owners (due to their lack of knowledge).
Im glad you brought the pictures and asked us first, And i do hope she gets shutdown and that you do end up finding your dream bird.

But please, try to get some sort of report on the woman, even if it means going to the local SPCA (RSPCA) Animal wellfare group and getting them to check it out. It would really do the bird community a small good.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

:/ Poor babies. They are adorable, but yikes.
I agree, I'd call about this 'breeder'.


----------

